# no power steering, stabilitrak, traction control, speedometer



## scha7530 (Apr 15, 2012)

My guess is there's some sort of serious electrical panel issue. Likely there's something going on with the underhood electrical panel.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Get your codes checked out by your dealer. When a moderate/serious failure occurs, your car will disable ABS, Stabilitrak, Traction instantly. As for the other disables, I don't know, maybe a critter got to your underhood wires.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

ECU or EBCM problem. I had the same thing happen to my car, without the speedometer issue though. Turns out it was as faulty EBCM module and had to be replaced... twice....


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

rich2173 said:


> While driving tonight the stabilitrack, and traction control light came on, dic saved service both, service power steering and the speedometer stayed pinned at the speed I was going. I pulled over twice turned the car on and off and none of the above went off and the speedometer did not change. So, I get home turn it off for 30 seconds and the car will not start, tried it about 5 times and than it finally did. Anyone have any clue what is going on?



rich2173,
I would suggest that you take your Cruze into your dealership and have them look into this for you. If you would like I can contact your dealer and schedule an appointment for you. If you would like me to do so please send me a PM with your name, phone number and VIN. Please keep me posted on this issue. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## IrritatedCruzeDriver (Jun 26, 2012)

*Same issue -- three times!*

I have same issue - this is the third time now - and my car only has 3900 miles on it. The first time I took it in they said a sensor had corrosion... really? With less than 1000 miles on it? Second time it happened it only happened for about 10-15 minutes but didn't take car in. Well today same issue but warning haven't turned off ... taking it in again this evening and not looking forward to the same BS I am sure I will receive. And to think, how awesome, I haven't even made my first payment. I bought this as a third reliable vehicle to just drive back and forth to work and for running family errands so we do not put a ton of miles on our luxury vehicles. The dealership's solution for my inconvenience was to give me a new Cadillac for a rental since the top of the model Cruze was not available... really?! How ridiculous... No one ever called me or anything other than to want me to rate them a 5. Not going to happen. The dealership has been less than accomodating and no one seems to really care. Thanks Bill Jacobs of Joliet.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

IrritatedCruzeDriver said:


> I have same issue - this is the third time now - and my car only has 3900 miles on it. The first time I took it in they said a sensor had corrosion... really? With less than 1000 miles on it? Second time it happened it only happened for about 10-15 minutes but didn't take car in. Well today same issue but warning haven't turned off ... taking it in again this evening and not looking forward to the same BS I am sure I will receive. And to think, how awesome, I haven't even made my first payment. I bought this as a third reliable vehicle to just drive back and forth to work and for running family errands so we do not put a ton of miles on our luxury vehicles. The dealership's solution for my inconvenience was to give me a new Cadillac for a rental since the top of the model Cruze was not available... really?! How ridiculous... No one ever called me or anything other than to want me to rate them a 5. Not going to happen. The dealership has been less than accomodating and no one seems to really care. Thanks Bill Jacobs of Joliet.




I would like to apologize for the issues that you have experienced with your vehicle. I understand your concern as well as frustration with this issue. I would like to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealership? I look forward to hearing back from you. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Leonard2012 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Almost the same issue*

I am the owner of a pre-owned 2012 Cruze LT without 18,000 kms.
I have been experiencing some similar issues. After starting the car and putting it into drive, I went about 20 feet and the car seemed liked it stalled or came close to stalling. I lost power steering, radio went off and service stability track message displayed on the DIC. This all lasted only for about a second or two then the car went back to normal. I stopped the car and put it into park. All seemed fine so I put it into drive, still with brake applied and it all happened again but the car never actually stalled. Put back into park and waited about 30 seconds, put it back in drive and all was fine. Until I pulled into a drive through to order lunch and it all happened again and I almost ended up driving threw the menu. 
I took it to my dealer and of course they couldn't replicate the problem. Nothing showed up on any of their computers. Test drive after test drive they couldn't find anything. I am now scared to death to drive this car and even more scared to let my son drive it.

has anyone else experience this type of issue?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

IrritatedCruzeDriver said:


> I have same issue - this is the third time now - and my car only has 3900 miles on it. The first time I took it in they said a sensor had corrosion... really? With less than 1000 miles on it? Second time it happened it only happened for about 10-15 minutes but didn't take car in. Well today same issue but warning haven't turned off ... taking it in again this evening and not looking forward to the same BS I am sure I will receive. And to think, how awesome, I haven't even made my first payment. I bought this as a third reliable vehicle to just drive back and forth to work and for running family errands so we do not put a ton of miles on our luxury vehicles. The dealership's solution for my inconvenience was to give me a new Cadillac for a rental since the top of the model Cruze was not available... really?! How ridiculous... No one ever called me or anything other than to want me to rate them a 5. Not going to happen. The dealership has been less than accomodating and no one seems to really care. Thanks Bill Jacobs of Joliet.


Find a different dealership immediately. The fact that they haven't found a problem this serious in two previous tries tells me the chances of them finding the problem on the third try are somewhere between fat and slim chance.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Leonard2012 said:


> I am the owner of a pre-owned 2012 Cruze LT without 18,000 kms.
> I have been experiencing some similar issues. After starting the car and putting it into drive, I went about 20 feet and the car seemed liked it stalled or came close to stalling. I lost power steering, radio went off and service stability track message displayed on the DIC. This all lasted only for about a second or two then the car went back to normal. I stopped the car and put it into park. All seemed fine so I put it into drive, still with brake applied and it all happened again but the car never actually stalled. Put back into park and waited about 30 seconds, put it back in drive and all was fine. Until I pulled into a drive through to order lunch and it all happened again and I almost ended up driving threw the menu.
> I took it to my dealer and of course they couldn't replicate the problem. Nothing showed up on any of their computers. Test drive after test drive they couldn't find anything. I am now scared to death to drive this car and even more scared to let my son drive it.
> 
> has anyone else experience this type of issue?


I am very sorry to hear that you're having these same concerns with your vehicle and that it has caused you to feel unsafe. I notice in your post that you mention Kilometers. Are you located outside the U.S.? I just want to be sure that I direct you to the appropriate directory for any assistance you may need.

Ashley (assisting Stacy)
Chevy Customer Service


----------



## Leonard2012 (Mar 7, 2013)

Ashley I am located in Canada


----------



## Keems (Mar 18, 2013)

*Problem solved...Stabilitrak and power steering*

I just have a comment regarding this issue...I too had the same issue with my Equinox and started to google...Instead of paying $100 just to have the vehicle looked at, then pay for the repair...I thought google may help first...I found that the equinox and pt cruisers have this issue all the time when the car gets a jump. The fuse blows because the fuse is located on the Battery box. It is placed right between the negative and positive, so the Amp, in turn, will blow. This controls the power steering, as it is electrical and does not use power steering fluid. So I found that I needed an 80 AMP Megafuse, it was impossible to find in my town. Could find every type of fuse, except the 80 AMP...I came across the city mechanics who advised that if I used a 100 Amp, it would not harm my car and it's for protection...last resort, I used the AMP and my Equinox had no more issues...the AMP cost me $6 bucks and I got it from Napa!! Don't go spending money if you can resolve it yourself...Good luck!


----------



## nikstoy (Jun 17, 2013)

Rich, I just purchased a used 2012 Chevy Cruze and I having the same issue. Have you found a resolution


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

I can assist you nikstoy. Please send me your VIN, current mileage and a brief description of the issue by private message. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## nikstoy (Jun 17, 2013)

Leonard, did they ever find out what was wrong with the Cruze. I am in the same boat, took it to the dealer and the computer showed nothing wrong so of course they send it back. I to purchased this for our daughter to drive 40 miles one way to school, and am afraid to have her drive it. Something I wouldn't have expected with a car with only 17,000 miles. Please let me know. I mentioned the BCM to them yesterday, I will see if they checked it. Probably not, because of course if the computer doesn't show anything they won't look.


----------



## nikstoy (Jun 17, 2013)

New to the site, and have posted some reply's but don't know if they have been seen. I to am having the same problem and would like to know if anyone has had a solution. If it is in fact a bad BCM I will tell the dealership to check that as it is in the shop now and they said they couldn't find anything wrong, because of course the Computer didn't show anything. Radio goes off, dash lights go off, check traction, check stability, check power steering (loss of power steering for about 1/2 mile) All these things happened three days in a wrong. NOT something that you would expect from a 2012 with 18,000 miles. IF this dealership does not find something I will take to every GM dealership within a 50 mile radius until a solution is found. I feel this is BS especially with a car that still has a factory warranty.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

nikstoy said:


> New to the site, and have posted some reply's but don't know if they have been seen. I to am having the same problem and would like to know if anyone has had a solution. If it is in fact a bad BCM I will tell the dealership to check that as it is in the shop now and they said they couldn't find anything wrong, because of course the Computer didn't show anything. Radio goes off, dash lights go off, check traction, check stability, check power steering (loss of power steering for about 1/2 mile) All these things happened three days in a wrong. NOT something that you would expect from a 2012 with 18,000 miles. IF this dealership does not find something I will take to every GM dealership within a 50 mile radius until a solution is found. I feel this is BS especially with a car that still has a factory warranty.


Going to a different dealership is a good idea. It sounds to me like the one you've been going to is staffed by trained monkeys (sorry for the insult monkeys). It just floors me how many dealerships won't go the extra mile for a major problem like this.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

If anyone ever needs assistance finding a dealership/service department in your area just send me your zip code and I will gladly locate one for you.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

I had the same issue last week. The dealership (Rotolo Chevrolet) found a TSB on the wires to the ECU and FCM having bad connections. The Cruze was in and out in one day they even showed me the wires that were replaced. So if the dealer checks with the factory they will see the TSB for this issue.


----------



## mcueva02 (May 22, 2012)

I'm having the same issues, 2012 Cruze LT 9.1k miles. Actually this is my 2nd time that it has happened. I had the first incident almost 1 year ago, the car had only 3k miles. I had the car towed to my local Chevy dealer, "Bill Jacobs Joliet". They kept the car for two days and they finally said that they only found a lose connection but could not replicate the incident. Today I was at my local post office when I experience the same issue again. I turned off the car for a few minutes then restarted it. I drove the car directly to the dealer since it was less then a mile away. They couldn't get to the car today, so they sent my home on a rental. Can wait to see what type of explanation they give me this time. I will mention to them about the EBCM and the TBS mention previously.


----------



## cruze12N (Nov 9, 2013)

*Similar issues*

My cruze has similar problems; The radio goes in and out, and the service stabilitrak message came up on the display tonight. I managed to get a mechanic in the car and was able to have him witness the radio going in and out. Also, the main cabin light on the roof flickers. He said its a voltage problem, possibly a bad alternator. For the customer service reps that may see this post, please forward the following onto the appropriate personnel:
It looks like Chevy did a poor job of field testing the new equipment for the cruze. As a an Electrical engineering student, I understand that new electrical equipment can be difficult to test, however, I also understand that it is important to be thorough in your testing. After all, I'm sure the engineers remember getting poor grades in college if they were not thorough. As a husband, I worry about my wife driving the car. Also, I need this car to get me to work each month. I am an Army Soldier living in the NW where it consistantly snows between November and March. Not having traction control is managable if you know how to handle a vehicle in poor weather. Even more so, having faulty wiring is unacceptable. Spend a little more time researching and developing your products before they hit the market.


----------



## gvedo1 (Jun 8, 2014)

2014 Cruze LT, only 8100 miles, while driving Service stabilitrak, service power steering, and traction control lights came on....Now the engine will not idle correctly and sometimes will not accelerate. Has anyone experienced anything like this. It is going in for a recall, but hopefully there is no main issues with the vehicle... Someone told me that it could be the ECM has gone bad. I also notice that the transmission feels very jerky when it is put into gear out of park.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Press OnStar button and see if they can read the codes while your car is running with nothing plugged into the OBD port.


----------



## gvedo1 (Jun 8, 2014)

will do thnx


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

gvedo1 said:


> 2014 Cruze LT, only 8100 miles, while driving Service stabilitrak, service power steering, and traction control lights came on....Now the engine will not idle correctly and sometimes will not accelerate. Has anyone experienced anything like this. It is going in for a recall, but hopefully there is no main issues with the vehicle... Someone told me that it could be the ECM has gone bad. I also notice that the transmission feels very jerky when it is put into gear out of park.


Hello gvedo1,

I understand you are experiencing concerns with the service light illuminating in your 2014 Chevrolet Cruze. I know you mentioned you'd be taking it into the dealership to have repairs done for the recall, will you be having these concerns addressed as well? Please keep us updated on your visit and if you need our assistance, you are welcome to send us a private message any time!

Andraya (assisting Kristen)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## jaclynls25 (Aug 31, 2014)

I have a 2013 cruze. Took it to the dealership last Wednesday because car kept dying, service stabilitrak. Is it something they can fix


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jaclynls25 said:


> I have a 2013 cruze. Took it to the dealership last Wednesday because car kept dying, service stabilitrak. Is it something they can fix


It unfortunately depends on the dealership. The good ones can diagnose problems. The rest won't see a code and will give up.


----------



## mdubord1024 (Sep 3, 2014)

My wifes torrent (I understand ots not a cruze, but its a gm) would show the same symptoms when the battery was going bad. It would be weird for a 2013 to have a bad battery, but not impossible, maybe a loose terminal or corroded terminal or something


----------



## Kghocke (Feb 5, 2015)

Today my traction control and engine power failed while driving to work. Friday last week had my 2011 Cruze (bought new, now has 58,000 miles) serviced at a local Chevy dealer to fix the waterpump and coolant hoses for the third time since purchasing the vehicle. This is only the second time I have driven it since the water pump was replaced. The "Service ESP", "Service Traction Control" and "Engine Power Reduced" alerts all came on at once. The car would not accelerate beyond 5 mph and the rpm would not reach 2. I pulled over shut the car off and after restarting a few minutes later was able to drive it BACK to the dealership (the service engine light remained on). The dealership reported this problem is unrelated to the recent service and not covered under warranty. I was charged the maximum, $127.00 "diagnostic fee" and over $400.00 to have the throttle repaired. Apparently this is a very common problem with the Chevy Cruze. The mechanic told me "the part just failed" with no further explanation. He also said he's seen the same problem with the Cruze at only 12,000 miles. I don't understand why this would not be covered under warranty or a recall, especially considering it is such a common problem. Since purchasing my Cruze new in 2011, I have had to take it in for 5 major problems (3 times for the waterpump to be replaced, once for the power steering recall and now for the traction control/throttle failure). The second time the waterpump was replaced apparently the dealership installed it incorrectly thus leading to the third failure last week - I took it to a different dealership who replaced the waterpump again, hopefully correctly but after having my car for 3 days did not detect the co-occurring engine problem with the throttle! For a new car, these problems should not exist and I would like to hear from a Customer Care Service Agent about my poor experience with the Cruze thus far. This is so disappointing - my Dad worked for General Motors in Detroit for 25 years and our family members have been faithful customers. After this most recent failure I feel like I need to sell my car before anything else goes wrong and buy from another company. I expected to have this car for many years. I just want a reliable car that has longevity.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Kghocke said:


> Today my traction control and engine power failed while driving to work. Friday last week had my 2011 Cruze (bought new, now has 58,000 miles) serviced at a local Chevy dealer to fix the waterpump and coolant hoses for the third time since purchasing the vehicle. This is only the second time I have driven it since the water pump was replaced. The "Service ESP", "Service Traction Control" and "Engine Power Reduced" alerts all came on at once. The car would not accelerate beyond 5 mph and the rpm would not reach 2. I pulled over shut the car off and after restarting a few minutes later was able to drive it BACK to the dealership (the service engine light remained on). The dealership reported this problem is unrelated to the recent service and not covered under warranty. I was charged the maximum, $127.00 "diagnostic fee" and over $400.00 to have the throttle repaired. Apparently this is a very common problem with the Chevy Cruze. The mechanic told me "the part just failed" with no further explanation. He also said he's seen the same problem with the Cruze at only 12,000 miles. I don't understand why this would not be covered under warranty or a recall, especially considering it is such a common problem. Since purchasing my Cruze new in 2011, I have had to take it in for 5 major problems (3 times for the waterpump to be replaced, once for the power steering recall and now for the traction control/throttle failure). The second time the waterpump was replaced apparently the dealership installed it incorrectly thus leading to the third failure last week - I took it to a different dealership who replaced the waterpump again, hopefully correctly but after having my car for 3 days did not detect the co-occurring engine problem with the throttle! For a new car, these problems should not exist and I would like to hear from a Customer Care Service Agent about my poor experience with the Cruze thus far. This is so disappointing - my Dad worked for General Motors in Detroit for 25 years and our family members have been faithful customers. After this most recent failure I feel like I need to sell my car before anything else goes wrong and buy from another company. I expected to have this car for many years. I just want a reliable car that has longevity.



We hear you loud and clear, and we truly apologize for the disheartening experience with your Cruze thus far! We certainly would never want for your experiences with your vehicle to become negative, and I would be happy to look into this further for you. Please feel free to send me a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and the dealership you work with. Looking forward to your response! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## TYoung (May 3, 2015)

I just purchased a 2012 Cruze 3 weeks ago. Bought it on a Saturday and on Sunday the service stabilitrak came on and all the lights on the dash went out. Took it right back on Monday and the dealer told me the sensor just needed to be reset. Well last week it did it again and the service power steering came on also and again everything went dark on the dash including the radio. I'm scared to drive this. I went back to the dealer last Wednesday and they have had the car since. As of yesterday the service writer is saying they still can't find anything wrong with it and assures me it's not a safety issue. HOW is this not a safety issue if the service stabilitrak, power steering are flashing and the lights all go out in the car?


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

TYoung said:


> I just purchased a 2012 Cruze 3 weeks ago. Bought it on a Saturday and on Sunday the service stabilitrak came on and all the lights on the dash went out. Took it right back on Monday and the dealer told me the sensor just needed to be reset. Well last week it did it again and the service power steering came on also and again everything went dark on the dash including the radio. I'm scared to drive this. I went back to the dealer last Wednesday and they have had the car since. As of yesterday the service writer is saying they still can't find anything wrong with it and assures me it's not a safety issue. HOW is this not a safety issue if the service stabilitrak, power steering are flashing and the lights all go out in the car?


Sounds like two things...one your negative battery cable clamp (extended warranty for this part) needs replacing and two, you need a new dealer. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TYoung (May 3, 2015)

au201 said:


> Sounds like two things...one your negative battery cable clamp (extended warranty for this part) needs replacing and two, you need a new dealer.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Thank you! I'll be on the phone with the dealer first thing tomorrow.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Tyoung - PM our Chevy Customer Care folks here about this. Tell them your VIN and dealership. They may be able to get your dealership the correct information. The symptoms you're reporting are classic negative battery cable and are in fact, the very symptoms listed in the service bulletin.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

TYoung said:


> all the lights on the dash went out. ... the service power steering came on also and again everything went dark on the dash including the radio.


Special Coverage #14311: Negative Battery Cable.

"With this condition, the following effects are possible: the Radio/HVAC Display may turn off and on; the Antilock Brake System, Service Traction System, Service Stabilitrac and Steering vehicle messages may come on and off; the turn signal sound may not be heard; “Battery Saver Active” and “Service Steering” may display in the Driver Information Center (DIC); and the interior and exterior lighting may flicker. Power steering assist may also be lost, and greater effort may be needed to turn the steering wheel at low speeds or while the vehicle is stopped."

It's the communities understanding that just _reporting_ this problem should be sufficient to get this work done. The dealer need not duplicate it.


----------



## TYoung (May 3, 2015)

obermd said:


> Tyoung - PM our Chevy Customer Care folks here about this. Tell them your VIN and dealership. They may be able to get your dealership the correct information. The symptoms you're reporting are classic negative battery cable and are in fact, the very symptoms listed in the service bulletin.


Thank you obermd and ChevyGuy.
I spoke to my service dept and they insist this is not the issue and there are no codes for this. I have reached out to the customer care on here in hopes they can help me also.
Thank you!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

TYoung said:


> Thank you obermd and ChevyGuy.
> I spoke to my service dept and they insist this is not the issue and there are no codes for this. I have reached out to the customer care on here in hopes they can help me also.
> Thank you!


Get a new dealership ASAP. The reason this is a special service bulletin with warranty extension is that when the problem is not occurring there are absolutely NO CODES present.


----------



## JISSAC (Mar 26, 2015)

I purchased my "Certified" 2014 Cruze last month and this weekend this happened to me as I was driving on the interstate, the _radio went off and service stability track message displayed on the DIC. This all lasted only for about a second or two then the car went back to normal.


But...It happened a couple of times before I reached my destination, but didn't happen on my return trip. I just returned from my trip and I plan to have it checked ASAP._


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

JISSAC said:


> I purchased my "Certified" 2014 Cruze last month and this weekend this happened to me as I was driving on the interstate, the _radio went off and service stability track message displayed on the DIC. This all lasted only for about a second or two then the car went back to normal.
> 
> 
> But...It happened a couple of times before I reached my destination, but didn't happen on my return trip. I just returned from my trip and I plan to have it checked ASAP._




Hello JISSAC,


We'd like to apologize for the recent experience you had regarding your service stability track system. You mentioned that you're taking your vehicle into the dealership to address this issue, and we encourage you to do so as they are in the best position to diagnose your concern. Should you need any assistance setting up an appointment, we'd be more than happy to do so. Feel free to send a private message containing your VIN, mileage, contact information and preferred dealership. 


Be sure to keep us updated on how everything turns out!  


Jasmine F
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## justkristicoop (May 27, 2015)

I'm so frustrated just made my first payment and key fob would not open anything, put the key in the ignition and now it won't come out or turn on anything in the car. Service anti theft message appears, service stabilizer message appears. Radio turns off and stays off many many times, also instructions for me to lower drivers side window and then raise it back up. This is insane. I should've stayed with Honda. I'll be at the dealership ASAP but I know I'm going to be told they can't recreate the issue. But with the HUGE forum threads they must know it's a problem and have a cure by now. Haven't even made the first payment, this really sucks (no offense to the politically correct tree huggers) sorry just upset. As I should be!!!!!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

justkristicoop said:


> I'm so frustrated just made my first payment and key fob would not open anything, put the key in the ignition and now it won't come out or turn on anything in the car. Service anti theft message appears, service stabilizer message appears. Radio turns off and stays off many many times, also instructions for me to lower drivers side window and then raise it back up. This is insane. I should've stayed with Honda. I'll be at the dealership ASAP but I know I'm going to be told they can't recreate the issue. But with the HUGE forum threads they must know it's a problem and have a cure by now. Haven't even made the first payment, this really sucks (no offense to the politically correct tree huggers) sorry just upset. As I should be!!!!!


First, PM our Chevy Customer Care staff here. They will need your contact info, VIN, and preferred dealership (I'd start with the one you purchased the car from assuming it's a Chevy dealership.) Next, make an appointment with the dealership and if they can't figure it out point them to http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...al-coverage-14311-negative-battery-cable.html. Even if this turns out to not be the problem it's a quick and easy item to eliminate from the troubleshooting process.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

justkristicoop said:


> I'm so frustrated just made my first payment and key fob would not open anything, put the key in the ignition and now it won't come out or turn on anything in the car. Service anti theft message appears, service stabilizer message appears. Radio turns off and stays off many many times, also instructions for me to lower drivers side window and then raise it back up. This is insane. I should've stayed with Honda. I'll be at the dealership ASAP but I know I'm going to be told they can't recreate the issue. But with the HUGE forum threads they must know it's a problem and have a cure by now. Haven't even made the first payment, this really sucks (no offense to the politically correct tree huggers) sorry just upset. As I should be!!!!!


OP?

It's OK to complain and be frustrated but you need to tell us what year and model Cruze is the subject.
I don't know if you made a first payment on a 2012 used car or a 2015 new car.

For whatever it's worth though, if this is a 2015 model, you are describing the behaviour of a bad battery (car battery, not remote battery).....something that can happen to any brand car.....thats why they come with a warranty.

Rob

BTW,
I singled out a battery on a 2015 because they already have the new design cable.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

justkristicoop said:


> I'm so frustrated just made my first payment and key fob would not open anything, put the key in the ignition and now it won't come out or turn on anything in the car. Service anti theft message appears, service stabilizer message appears. Radio turns off and stays off many many times, also instructions for me to lower drivers side window and then raise it back up. This is insane. I should've stayed with Honda. I'll be at the dealership ASAP but I know I'm going to be told they can't recreate the issue. But with the HUGE forum threads they must know it's a problem and have a cure by now. Haven't even made the first payment, this really sucks (no offense to the politically correct tree huggers) sorry just upset. As I should be!!!!!


Hello justkristicoop,


I certainly understand your frustration. We work diligently to provide a high quality product that we hope will exceed your expectation and I sincerely apologize if this has not been your experience. We'd like to look into this situation further for you, and reach out to the dealership as well. Please send us a private message with your VIN, mileage, contact information, and the name of the dealership you prefer to work with. 


I hope to receive a message from you soon. 


Jasmine F
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Chevyghana (Sep 7, 2015)

I have a 2012 Chevrolet Cruze ltz and Service Traction System, Service Stabilitrac and Steering vehicle messages may come on and off;my car is in Africa and Ghana to be precise and we do not have dealerships here,please advice me in what to do


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Chevyghana said:


> I have a 2012 Chevrolet Cruze ltz and Service Traction System, Service Stabilitrac and Steering vehicle messages may come on and off;my car is in Africa and Ghana to be precise and we do not have dealerships here,please advice me in what to do


What country was your car made in? If you don't know, send the VIN to our Chevy Customer Care account and ask them. You will need to get parts and do the work yourself or have a trusted mechanic do it. You are describing the symptoms of a bad negative battery cable for the US model, but it could also be time to replace your battery.


----------



## Chevyghana (Sep 7, 2015)

My car was made in the U.S.A and can I write the VIN number on here


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Contact our Chevy Customer Care account to see if there's anyway you can get the cable shipped to you for a local mechanic to install.


----------



## Use2Cruze (Apr 5, 2016)

I've had my 2013 Cruze for about a year and a half. Was really pleased until recently. Same notifications about servicing stabilitrack, power steering and control power and my radit kept turning off. Now seeing this happening I may have to trade it in because I will NOT run around paying people to try and figure out what the problem is. Maybe Chevy needs to do a recall.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Use2Cruze said:


> I've had my 2013 Cruze for about a year and a half. Was really pleased until recently. Same notifications about servicing stabilitrack, power steering and control power and my radit kept turning off. Now seeing this happening I may have to trade it in because I will NOT run around paying people to try and figure out what the problem is. Maybe Chevy needs to do a recall.


Recalls are generally limited to safety and legal compliance issues. There is a bulletin that calls for a battery cable to be replaced - and extended warranty coverage to pay for it. The biggest issue is that not all dealers read their bulletins.


----------



## Use2Cruze (Apr 5, 2016)

ChevyGuy said:


> Use2Cruze said:
> 
> 
> > I've had my 2013 Cruze for about a year and a half. Was really pleased until recently. Same notifications about servicing stabilitrack, power steering and control power and my radit kept turning off. Now seeing this happening I may have to trade it in because I will NOT run around paying people to try and figure out what the problem is. Maybe Chevy needs to do a recall.
> ...


Thank you. I actually went and wiggled a cable chord and tried to start it again and it worked.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Use2Cruze said:


> Thank you. I actually went and wiggled a cable chord and tried to start it again and it worked.


Definitely a sign of a bad negative battery cable. This is a free replacement. Reference http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...al-coverage-14311-negative-battery-cable.html. This is so intermittent that GM has instructed dealers to just change the cable and bill GM as a warranty item. The dealer does NOT have to duplicate the issue.


----------



## Use2Cruze (Apr 5, 2016)

I've contacted my dealership and the negative wire is the only thing that needs to be replaced covered by them. I told them my problems and I will be getting it fixed tomorrow.


----------



## PieceofCrapCruze (Dec 14, 2016)

Your dealerships are very unreliable. They just throw different parts at the problem before they finally get 1 right, I don't have the money or the time to allow them to keep doing this. They can't fix anything unless you tell them what to fix. I have started fixing my own problems for a quarter of the cost and knowing I won't have to take my car back to the dealership 3 to 5 times for 1 fix.


----------



## porkfarm (Jan 10, 2017)

Hello folks !

Long time lurker, first time poster. Have a US 2013 LTZ that has been having the issues for over a year that the dealer can't seem to fix. Battery cable replace last month, now yesterday, coil packs on 3 and 4, throttle body service . Had to pay over 1100 dollars, and guess what ? 

Dash lights and no power again on drive home. Just about at my wits end with Chevy. My old volt was in for service more than I liked, my Caddies always had issues. 

Just sad that GM can't get it together.. 

If I get a fix, I will post here for others to research in future, but I would have to warn anybody looking at a Chevy cruize to look long and hard at all the issues in these forums and consider another car maker.


----------



## kbarrientos510 (Mar 15, 2017)

Just tried starting my car and I got a message about the power steering and Stability. What does this mean?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

kbarrientos510 said:


> Just tried starting my car and I got a message about the power steering and Stability. What does this mean?


Model year, original battery? This is a general sign of low voltage or low amperage.


----------



## karenM0702 (Mar 30, 2017)

I am also an owner of a cruze 2013 and last week this light came out sayibg stabili trak and then the other signs came on too: the brake, abs.. I dont know what do to. I remember the reading a recall. Possible that the dealership sold me a vehicle that's been on recall. this is scary. I dont want to be driving this especially with my daughter in it.

HELP!


----------



## Jkdubz (Nov 7, 2016)

Take it to the dealership for the negative battery cable replacement. GM knows about it and it is a free fix by the dealership. I had the same problem in my '14 Cruze LT and they fixed it for free a little over a month ago. Car runs awesome now.


----------



## jwkurtz21 (Feb 12, 2019)

My wife’s 2016 Cruze Limited just did this last night. I literally just serviced the car the day before. Oil change, little air in the tires, topped off the coolant, changed the air filter and now it acts up. She started the car, error messages of service power steering, service traction control and service engine. She tried putting the car in gear and it made a hard clunk into reverse then had no power when she hit the accelerator. Turned the car off for a minute, same thing when she turned it back on. Let it sit for a few minutes then tried again and was fine. Is the same gremlin still there in the 2016’s, negative battery terminal or is it the computer?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

jwkurtz21 said:


> My wife’s 2016 Cruze Limited just did this last night. I literally just serviced the car the day before. Oil change, little air in the tires, topped off the coolant, changed the air filter and now it acts up. She started the car, error messages of service power steering, service traction control and service engine. She tried putting the car in gear and it made a hard clunk into reverse then had no power when she hit the accelerator. Turned the car off for a minute, same thing when she turned it back on. Let it sit for a few minutes then tried again and was fine. Is the same gremlin still there in the 2016’s, negative battery terminal or is it the computer?


Special Coverage 14311 only mentions up to 2015 models. 

Could be something as simple as a computer glitch. Disconnect neg batt cable for a minute or two would be worth a try. 

If still a problem, pull/clean/check your battery connections and retighten to spec.


----------



## jwkurtz21 (Feb 12, 2019)

Rivergoer said:


> jwkurtz21 said:
> 
> 
> > My wife’s 2016 Cruze Limited just did this last night. I literally just serviced the car the day before. Oil change, little air in the tires, topped off the coolant, changed the air filter and now it acts up. She started the car, error messages of service power steering, service traction control and service engine. She tried putting the car in gear and it made a hard clunk into reverse then had no power when she hit the accelerator. Turned the car off for a minute, same thing when she turned it back on. Let it sit for a few minutes then tried again and was fine. Is the same gremlin still there in the 2016’s, negative battery terminal or is it the computer?
> ...


Put an $8000 scanner on it for $h1ts n giggles, 15 codes. Took it on to the dealership after I noticed a possible oil cooler leak. Everything in front of the engine was replaced 6-8 months ago, looks like they forgot to fully tighten a hose down. Also burning off oil real bad. The oil change 2 days ago, only 2.5 qts came out. Of the codes, a handful of lost communication, transmission, airbag, front impact sensors, driver door unlock....etc.


----------



## msubear2012 (Feb 16, 2019)

jwkurtz21 said:


> Put an $8000 scanner on it for $h1ts n giggles, 15 codes. Took it on to the dealership after I noticed a possible oil cooler leak. Everything in front of the engine was replaced 6-8 months ago, looks like they forgot to fully tighten a hose down. Also burning off oil real bad. The oil change 2 days ago, only 2.5 qts came out. Of the codes, a handful of lost communication, transmission, airbag, front impact sensors, driver door unlock....etc.


Having the same issue, too! I have aa 2016 Limited and this started this morning out of the blue. Issue started when I first turned car on for the day. After letting it sit for about 30 minutes I restarted and the message was gone. Took to the dealership and they said that they couldn't find anything but it might be an issue with the Electric Steering Gear. Seems like this issue is very widespread and I don't think Chevy has looked much in to the 2016 Limited models. Very frustrating.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

msubear2012 said:


> Having the same issue, too! I have aa 2016 Limited and this started this morning out of the blue. Issue started when I first turned car on for the day. After letting it sit for about 30 minutes I restarted and the message was gone. Took to the dealership and they said that they couldn't find anything but it might be an issue with the Electric Steering Gear. Seems like this issue is very widespread and I don't think Chevy has looked much in to the 2016 Limited models. Very frustrating.


Depending on when your car was built, the battery is about 3 years old. I'd replace the battery before considering anything else. The power steering needs a lot of amps. The battery may not have enough to run the self-test after sitting overnight and starting the car.


----------



## jwkurtz21 (Feb 12, 2019)

Got it back from the dealer, all they did was replace a part I was actually getting ready to replace myself for another issue. The Evap purge valve, $246 later. Wife says it seems fine now, we will see. If it acts up the same way, lights on dash and error messages, replacing the battery. Dealer said they didn’t find anything about the other error messages. Seems it’s still an issue like the original Cruze. System isn’t logging it. Or, and I made mention to the dealer who admitted they had never thought of this, the car is connected, a hacker messing around.......???


----------



## msubear2012 (Feb 16, 2019)

ChevyGuy said:


> Depending on when your car was built, the battery is about 3 years old. I'd replace the battery before considering anything else. The power steering needs a lot of amps. The battery may not have enough to run the self-test after sitting overnight and starting the car.


Would there be any other apparent issues? It seems like every other system was operating strong yesterday and started easily. I'm getting ready to go pick it up (it's been setting overnight again) so I guess we'll see.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

msubear2012 said:


> Would there be any other apparent issues? It seems like every other system was operating strong yesterday and started easily. I'm getting ready to go pick it up (it's been setting overnight again) so I guess we'll see.


I was responding to just the part about the power steering. Some users have reported a number of electrical gremlins disappear when they change the battery. I'm not sure what the power steering does for a start-up self-test, but if it draws a lot of power, I could see a weak battery causing problems. 

I have had the light come on when I leave the driver's door open when connecting the battery. Why that should be, I have no idea. But I was able to repeat it, so I don't think it's random.


----------



## Konadu yeboah (Sep 17, 2019)

rich2173 said:


> While driving tonight the stabilitrack, and traction control light came on, dic saved service both, service power steering and the speedometer stayed pinned at the speed I was going. I pulled over twice turned the car on and off and none of the above went off and the speedometer did not change. So, I get home turn it off for 30 seconds and the car will not start, tried it about 5 times and than it finally did. Anyone have any clue what is going on?


I hope this bails me out, cos I've lived with this issue for the past 6months


----------



## Konadu yeboah (Sep 17, 2019)

Keems said:


> *Problem solved...Stabilitrak and power steering*
> 
> I just have a comment regarding this issue...I too had the same issue with my Equinox and started to google...Instead of paying $100 just to have the vehicle looked at, then pay for the repair...I thought google may help first...I found that the equinox and pt cruisers have this issue all the time when the car gets a jump. The fuse blows because the fuse is located on the Battery box. It is placed right between the negative and positive, so the Amp, in turn, will blow. This controls the power steering, as it is electrical and does not use power steering fluid. So I found that I needed an 80 AMP Megafuse, it was impossible to find in my town. Could find every type of fuse, except the 80 AMP...I came across the city mechanics who advised that if I used a 100 Amp, it would not harm my car and it's for protection...last resort, I used the AMP and my Equinox had no more issues...the AMP cost me $6 bucks and I got it from Napa!! Don't go spending money if you can resolve it yourself...Good luck!


I hope this solution bails me out. I've been through hell for the past 6 months.


----------



## Liza (Jul 31, 2020)

Keems said:


> *Problem solved...Stabilitrak and power steering*
> 
> I just have a comment regarding this issue...I too had the same issue with my Equinox and started to google...Instead of paying $100 just to have the vehicle looked at, then pay for the repair...I thought google may help first...I found that the equinox and pt cruisers have this issue all the time when the car gets a jump. The fuse blows because the fuse is located on the Battery box. It is placed right between the negative and positive, so the Amp, in turn, will blow. This controls the power steering, as it is electrical and does not use power steering fluid. So I found that I needed an 80 AMP Megafuse, it was impossible to find in my town. Could find every type of fuse, except the 80 AMP...I came across the city mechanics who advised that if I used a 100 Amp, it would not harm my car and it's for protection...last resort, I used the AMP and my Equinox had no more issues...the AMP cost me $6 bucks and I got it from Napa!! Don't go spending money if you can resolve it yourself...Good luck!


Hi. I don’t know if you will receive this post because you wrote this several years ago. I am anxious to know if this permanently resolved your problem?


----------

